
Rithmomachy - benbreen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rithmomachy
======
DanBC
Are there any computer versions?

~~~
rolfvandekrol
Yes there are.

A Windows Shareware version:
[http://www.stargraphics.com/ambush.htm](http://www.stargraphics.com/ambush.htm)

An Android version:
[http://www.stargraphics.com/amband.htm](http://www.stargraphics.com/amband.htm)

------
yyyuuu
Very interesting!

Nothing much mentioned about sudden decline in its popularity.

I guess, Games that are tied with the tradition of a culture tend to have a
longer lifetime.

~~~
panglott
The 17th century was the century that saw the rise of card games, which
exploded in popularity due to printing. Checkers had probably supplanted
Morris earlier.

More important is probably its educational use in teaching Boethian arithmetic
in the medieval university. By 1600, Europe has rediscovered scores of
classical texts and was on the verge of making very major strides in
mathematics. It probably just didn't seem relevant.

------
Chris2048
Is "De Lite" really "By lawsuit" rather than "By law"?

~~~
brians
Yes. Lex/legis is law; litem is lawsuit.

------
lifeisstillgood
I always need to recognise that the dark and Middle Ages of Europe where
horrific obviously but if there can be a popular game using arithmetic
progression to win at chess then, it was not all Eric Palin harvesting mud

~~~
panglott
"Popular" is a relative term. Early in the middle ages, long division was
considered advanced, graduate-level work.

~~~
tamana
That can't be right. It may be that very few people learned it (not relevant
to most people's lives), but to those who did, it couldn't have been advanced,
graduate-level work.

~~~
panglott
This is a factoid that I've been carrying around for a while, but it looks
sort of true. Fibonacci introduced Arabic numerals in 1202, which slowly grew
to predominate over Roman numerals/abacus use by circa 1600. So it's not that
educated Europeans couldn't do complex division, they simply used abaci and
clunky Roman numerals rather than long division.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liber_Abaci](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liber_Abaci)

